# Sleighbells ring...



## JTG (Nov 19, 2005)

Fuck me it's cold.

St Pauls is covered in freezing fog. All the cars and roofs are covered with frost.

Guess winter's landed then


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Fuck me it's cold.
> 
> St Pauls is covered in freezing fog. All the cars and roofs are covered with frost.
> 
> Guess winter's landed then


that'll be my banana knackered then - haven't got around to wrapping a bale of straw round it - mind you it survived last winter's 3 cold days.

tree ferns will need wrapping up soon too ....

[/GQT]


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes, very wintery. A good excuse to wear my snuggly new coat:


----------



## zenie (Nov 19, 2005)

It goes fro mone extreme to another only 3 weks ago I didn't need a coat.

Ha Global Warming is it???   

Shit just remembered I dont have a winter coat


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2005)

Ooh - I may have an excuse to wear both layers of my Asda "polar explorer" coat I haven't worn since last winter   

Off to town now for another Primark coat for work and some serious cycling gloves and balaclarva - I may have to let my beard grow if this weather continues


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm off to look at handbags.

I need help for my obsession.   

There's only one Primark now BTW.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I'm off to look at handbags.
> 
> I need help for my obsession.
> 
> There's only one Primark now BTW.


I noticed - and I don't hold out much hope for getting what I want   

.


----------



## JTG (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't have any coat at all. Haven't needed one for ages, I keep going on holiday in the northern winter.

Brrr, it was cold out, two hoody weather. So cloudy and foggy the sun was just a pale white disc in the sky.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2005)

*shopping hell !!!*

Broadmead is a scary place !

My trip didn't go at all well -

Firstly I needed a link for my bicycle chain which fell apart on Thursday - went back to the same bloody bike shop I always end up going to - never again - patronising kids - want a good slap - had to show them my oily unwashed chain and listen to the usual lecture about _"cleaning"_ it ..   

(Mind you I do that to my IT clients when they click on random crap on the Internet and I have to disinfect their PCs    )

So there I am with greasy fingers and needing to buy *gloves*  

Of course there wasn't anything vaguely "winter commuting" in that shop - nothing in there that isn't made of titanium and drilled for lightness   

I think I only persisted with having them service my bike because I enjoyed winding em up - it's a slightly sporty bike that I've given the "pink Floyd" treatment - I'm off to B&Q later on for more plumbing fittings for my new lights  

So I paid £3 for a bus into town and came back with a £1 chain link - which thankfully worked *phew*


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 19, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> St Pauls is covered in freezing fog.



Where I am, the fog's getting thicker!!!


----------



## easy g (Nov 19, 2005)

just walked back from Fishponds....the fog's creeping over the park


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 19, 2005)

St Pauls has disappeared!


----------



## JTG (Nov 19, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> St Pauls has disappeared!



No, we're still here 

It's very murky out there though.

Hope it aint foggy at Ashton Gate, the C*ty are 4-1 down, don't want it called off do we 

Rovers getting stuffed too


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 19, 2005)

it's all white and opaque outside my window too....reminds me of that movie, now what was it's name...?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2005)

Redfield heights is relatively passable - with care


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 19, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Brrr, it was cold out, two hoody weather.



I saw you in your two hoodies! Walking past House of Fraser.


----------



## JTG (Nov 19, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I saw you in your two hoodies! Walking past House of Fraser.



Where from? What were you doing? Going where?


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 19, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> ....the fog's creeping over the park



I just walked through my local park.  Well spooky!!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2005)

Just read - in another place - about a _must have _ article of attire viz a "polar buff" :-

http://www.gear-zone.co.uk/eshop/Polar-Buff---Negro.html






Not much to look at - just a piece of cloth - I must go and see what Ray Mears thinks of them ...


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 19, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Where from? What were you doing? Going where?



I was on a no 75 going from Horfield to Bedminster. My friend has just moved to a house right by the Memorial Ground! I had to go to Bedminster Library as somehow one of my birthday presents, which got mislaid on the night of the party, mysteriously ended up there.


----------



## JTG (Nov 19, 2005)

I bet you were disguised in your warm coat as well


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 19, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> I bet you were disguised in your warm coat as well



It was like wearing a big snuggly teddy bear.


----------



## JTG (Nov 19, 2005)




----------

